
Live Nation Debuts Airport-Style Fast Lane at Music Festivals - 6stringmerc
http://pitchfork.com/news/67593-live-nation-debuts-airport-style-fast-lane-at-music-festivals/
======
jrnichols
Supposedly I get PreCheck already because I have Global Entry. But even the
TSA seems confused by this. Even though it's right there on the DHS website...

[https://www.dhs.gov/trusted-traveler-comparison-
chart](https://www.dhs.gov/trusted-traveler-comparison-chart)

Seems like kind of a strange thing to have at a concert venue, though. I live
near Dallas and while the lines at Gexa can be long sometimes, they move
swiftly. It's parking that's a nightmare there.

I also wonder if whoever is in my party would be able to come with me, as is
often the case with Pre Check.

~~~
6stringmerc
Thanks for taking the time to share your perspective, because I was kind of
wondering how the system works - so LiveNation is now supposedly sync'd to the
TSA? What kind of cross-over info-sharing is that supposed to be?

Sharing TSA-sensitive information with another party like LiveNation gives me
a lot of initial reservations. Why is this a good thing? Is it Security
Theater? What kind of security precautions does LiveNation have with that
sensitive data?

In my experience LiveNation can't even guarantee their system is able to
address bots/scalpers at best, or at worst, they enable such things through
their relationship with StubHub.

I just wanted to share the development for discussion. As a fellow Dallas area
resident I know this town is usually pretty 'strapped' (e.g. carrying a
firearm) and it's a unique kind of consideration. Not saying I like having
guns in venues with booze and emotions, but if there's some way to, uh, kind
of get around it I'm not sure I like that mucho.

~~~
jrnichols
"LiveNation has partnered with a IdentoGO, the company that runs TSA Pre-
Check"

I'm not sure how IdentoGO works, but I'm wondering if it's something like:

user buys ticket on airline or for concert. airline/whatever asks identogo "is
this guy cool? identogo replies "yeah, he's cool" airline/whatever then stamps
ticket with Pre Check logo.

It might be a lot more complicated than that.

I'm not really sure if it's a good thing or really even necessary. It's the
area outside of a concert venue that I would be more worried about. Especially
at Gexa and _especially_ in that part of town. :/

